# Legal age to buy ar 15 in Georgia?



## tinydaniel78 (May 29, 2013)

As the title says


----------



## chuckdog (May 29, 2013)

18 for a long gun. 21 for handguns.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (May 29, 2013)

Does an "ar" style classify as a long gun?


----------



## chuckdog (May 29, 2013)

Both are available. A standard AR 15 carbine or rifle is a long gun.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 29, 2013)

tinydaniel78 said:


> Does an "ar" style classify as a long gun?



Depends on the configuration.  An AR style receiver can be configured as a rifle or pistol AT THE TIME OF MANUFACTURE.  However it is registered determines whether it is a "long" gun or "short".

In common terminology, "AR style" would connote a long gun.  However, it is the actual gun that determines its classification, not "style."


----------



## chadeugene (May 29, 2013)

To simplify what is being said here:

If you are 18 you can buy an AR15.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## specialk (May 31, 2013)

21 to buy one like this


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 31, 2013)

*private sale?*

I wouldn't sell a rifle to a kid under 18, but IF that were to happen, would that be a crime?

Remember that the federal laws on the interstate sales of firearms (firearms having moved in interstate commerce) doesn't always apply to private sales between people who reside in the same state.

Georgia has a law against minors with handguns, but not so for rifles, correct?

So teenage boys can buy AR-15's through private sales, IF they find a willing same-state private-party seller, right?

If you think that's illegal, tell me what law says so.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 1, 2013)

I really hope your joking.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> 18 for a long gun. 21 for handguns.



An 18 year old can buy a handgun in a private transaction in Georgia.  It becomes an issue what he does with it once he buys it --


----------



## wareagle700 (Jun 2, 2013)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I wouldn't sell a rifle to a kid under 18, but IF that were to happen, would that be a crime?
> 
> Remember that the federal laws on the interstate sales of firearms (firearms having moved in interstate commerce) doesn't always apply to private sales between people who reside in the same state.
> 
> ...



From what I read, there is no minimum age in GA for posession or ownership of a long gun.




trial&error said:


> I really hope your joking.




Please share if we are mistaken.


----------



## raw111 (Jun 2, 2013)

As far as purchase goes, it varies.

From a dealer (FFL), a 18+ can purchase an assembled AR15. They can not purchase a stripped lower.

From an Individual, 18+ can purchase either.

Possession is a whole lot more murky. I would refer everyone to Georgia Packing, or Georgia Carry. I would also encourage people to read the Official code of Ga. Weapons laws are explained, starting in chapter 16.

I have processed NUMEROUS ATF forms, including 4473, and NFA Forms 1, 3, 4, & 5. 

Rich


----------



## rosewood (Jun 4, 2013)

Safest bet is for the firearm to be sold to a parent.  Then that parent can control that rifle and take the kid to shoot to keep everything legal.  Not sure I would want to sell a gun to someone younger than 18 without their parent knowing about it because ultimately, isn't that parent responsible for actions of their minor?

As before 18 for long gun, 21 for handgun.  A rifle and shotgun are both long guns.

A rifle is min 16" bbl with a stock and not sure of the OAL.
Shotgun is 18" bbl and 26" OAL (pistol grip or stock)
A pistol is <16" bbl and no shoulder stock, pistol grip only.

I believe if it is a shotgun with <18" bbl or <26" OAL, it falls into the NFA category and requires a special tax stamp so does a rifle with <16" bbl.  If you put a stock on a pistol and the bbl is <16", then it also requires the stamp as then it is considered a short rifle.

Someone chime in if I didn't get that all right.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 7, 2013)

*WHy not 15?*



raw111 said:


> As far as purchase goes, it varies.
> 
> From a dealer (FFL), a 18+ can purchase an assembled AR15. They can not purchase a stripped lower.
> 
> ...




RICH:  

Why can't a 15 year old boy buy an AR-15 rifle from a private party seller?

And after he buys it, why can't he possess it, hunt with it, and take it shooting? 
Even sling it over his shoulder and ride his bicycle to his uncle's 300-acre farm to shoot it.

What law would be violated?

Please identify the type of law (federal, state, county, etc.), the authority that created it (legislative body, administrative agency with rulemaking power, or an appellate court), and then tell me, if you can, what this law is called, either by proper name or Code section.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 9, 2013)

GunnSmokeer said:


> RICH:
> 
> Why can't a 15 year old boy buy an AR-15 rifle from a private party seller?
> 
> ...




He can't carry it in public w/o a GWL, which he can't get. 

Other than that, everything you list is legal.  No telling how many 9, 10, 11 and so ons get a rifle for Christmas/Birthday presents.  No difference legally between a single shot .22 and an AR-15.


----------



## Jdg112 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> He can't carry it in public w/o a GWL, which he can't get.
> 
> Other than that, everything you list is legal.  No telling how many 9, 10, 11 and so ons get a rifle for Christmas/Birthday presents.  No difference legally between a single shot .22 and an AR-15.



You do not need a GWL to openly carry a long gun.


----------

